# Schwarzenegger fathered child outside marriage with the maid: report



## Big Pimpin (May 17, 2011)

(Reuters) -  Former California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger has acknowledged that  he fathered a child more than ten years ago with a member of his  household staff, the Los Angeles Times reported on Tuesday.

  In a statement made in response  to questions from the newspaper, Schwarzenegger said: "After leaving  the governor's office I told my wife about this event, which occurred  over a decade ago."

"I understand  and deserve the feelings of anger and disappointment among my friends  and family. There are no excuses and I take full responsibility for the  hurt I have caused. I have apologized to Maria, my children and my  family. I am truly sorry."

A spokesman for Schwarzenegger did not immediately respond to a request for comment.

Schwarzenegger,  63, and his wife, Maria Shriver, last week announced they had separated  earlier this year. They have been married 25 years and have four  children.

The woman involved with  Schwarzenegger was not named by the newspaper. However, when contacted  by the Los Angeles Times on Monday before the ex-governor issued his  statement, she said she had retired in January after 20 years of working  with the family. She told the newspaper her then-husband was the  child's father.

Later Monday, the woman had no comment when the newspaper informed her of Schwarzenegger's statement.

Shriver, 55, an author and former journalist for NBC, is active with a number of volunteer organizations.

Her  mother was the sister of assassinated U.S. President John F. Kennedy  and her father, Sargent Shriver, was the Democratic candidate for vice  president in 1972. Sargent Shriver died in January at the age of 95.

Though  a lifelong Democrat, Shriver campaigned for her Republican husband when  he sought to recall and replace then-Governor Gray Davis, a Democrat,  in 2003.

She took to the stump to help Schwarzenegger win re-election in 2006.
Since  leaving office after two terms as governor, Schwarzenegger has  maintained a public life and is planning to star in another version of  the "Terminator" movie franchise that made him famous, one industry  source has said.

(Reporting by Peter Henderson, Editing by Jackie Frank)


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> The woman involved with  Schwarzenegger was not named by the newspaper. However, when contacted  by the Los Angeles Times on Monday before the ex-governor issued his  statement, she said she had retired in January after 20 years of working  with the family.* She told the newspaper her then-husband was the  child's father.*
> 
> Later Monday, the woman had no comment when the newspaper informed her of Schwarzenegger's statement.(snip)



Kudos to the LA Times for not naming the mother. 

He's, what, ten years old? Look for him to step on the Olympia stage in nine years! 

And the blogger for "What Would Tyler Durden Do?" offered:

"Due to my awesome level of racism, I’m gonna assume this woman is Latin because it sounds like she was a maid. So if her husband was also Latin, he had to have a few questions. Like, why is our infant 4-feet tall with veins in his biceps."



That blog also noted:

She said she voluntarily left her position with the couple earlier this year after reaching a longstanding goal of working for them for two decades. “I wanted to achieve my 20 years, then I asked to retire,” she said, adding she received a severance payment and “left on good terms with them.”

Schwarzenegger took financial responsibility for the child from the start and continued to provide support, according to a source.

From *http://www.wwtdd.com/2011/05/arnold-shwarzenegger-cheated-had-a-bastard-child/*


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

*More Arnold news from CNN:*

*Shriver Breaks Silence On Arnold's Cheating*

Staff Member Worked For Family For 20 Years
POSTED: 6:43 am EDT May 17, 2011
UPDATED: 1:40 pm EDT May 17, 2011

(CNN) -- Arnold Schwarzenegger fathered a child more than 10 years ago outside of his marriage to Maria Shriver, a source close to the former California governor confirmed to CNN on Tuesday.

Shriver, who described her husband as an "A-plus human being" when he was accused of sexual misconduct in 2003, called it "a painful and heartbreaking time" in a written statement to CNN on Tuesday.

"As a mother, my concern is for the children," Shriver said. "I ask for compassion, respect and privacy as my children and I try to rebuild our lives and heal. I will have no further comment."

The revelation, published first by the Los Angeles Times, came about a week after Schwarzenegger and his wife of 25 years announced that they were "amicably separating."(snip)

The newspaper said it was not publishing the former staffer's name or that of her child to protect their privacy.

The May 9 announcement that Schwarzenegger and Shriver were separating did not mention a reason for the split, but said the decision was a mutual one.
(snip)

A spokeswoman for Shriver said she would have no comment, the (LA) Times reported.

After Schwarzenegger and Shriver married in 1986, they became one of America's most famous couples.

He was one of Hollywood's highest-paid actors, and she was a network news anchor and a member of the Kennedy family, America's storied Democratic political dynasty.

Shortly before the 2003 gubernatorial election that catapulted the former actor to political office, however, the Los Angeles Times ran a series of articles in which 16 women accused him of sexually harassing and humiliating them over a 30-year period in incidents on movie sets, at gymnasiums and elsewhere.

One of the women said that when she worked with Schwarzenegger on a movie, he pulled up her shirt to expose her breasts and took a picture, and groped her on two other occasions.

Rhonda Miller filed a lawsuit, saying Schwarzenegger and his campaign staff tried to discredit her by spreading false information about her.

Schwarzenegger said he knew nothing about Miller's allegations and said the timing of the complaints of the 16 women was "rather odd," given that no one had filed a complaint against him in the 35 years that he had lived in the United States.

Schwarzenegger issued a general apology for "behaving badly sometimes" but said many of the allegations were not true "because that's not my behavior."

Shriver took to the campaign trail to defend her husband a day after the allegations surfaced and just four days before the 2003 recall election.

"You can listen to all the negativity, and you can listen to people who have never met Arnold, or who met him for five seconds 30 years ago. Or you can listen to me," she said in a speech to a Republican women's group in Orange County.

"I wouldn't be standing here if this man weren't an A-plus human being. I wouldn't be taking my time, I wouldn't have left my job that I love, I wouldn't be doing any of this if I didn't believe in this man."

Speaking to reporters after the speech, Shriver described her husband as "an extraordinary man" and took issue with the characterization that he behaves boorishly toward women.

"He's honest, he's sensitive, he's sincere. And he is gracious with every bone in his body," she said. 

"I have met thousands and thousands of women who have come up to me and said they have worked with him, they have worked for him, alongside (him) and he has been an extraordinary gentleman."

She also said she thinks it took "tremendous courage to stand up and say, 'I'm sorry if I offended anybody. I apologize. That was not my intention.'"

Shriver said then that she was not personally hurt by the allegations.

"Nothing hurts, because I know the man that I'm married to," she said. "Has he said and done everything absolutely (right) 100 percent of the time? No. But I don't know anybody on the planet, male or female, who's led a perfect life."

"I think it's really important to understand who Arnold is today, and I think it's taken great courage on his part to get into this race."

Schwarzenegger, a naturalized U.S. citizen from Austria who gained fame as the youngest winner of the Mr. Universe bodybuilding contest, was governor until January. He has been busy in recent months reviving his acting career and signing movie deals -- including a project to do another installment of his "Terminator" series.

From CNN.com


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> *More Arnold news from CNN:*
> 
> *Shriver Breaks Silence On Arnold's Cheating*
> 
> ...




Apparently!


----------



## LAM (May 17, 2011)

*The Terminator Made a Baby with House Staff -*

LOS ANGELES ??? Former California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger has acknowledged that he fathered a child with a member of his household staff, a revelation that apparently prompted wife Maria Shriver to leave the couple's home before they announced their separation last week.

Shriver separately issued a statement saying it was a "heartbreaking time," and one of their children, Patrick, expressed sadness and a yearning for normalcy in a Twitter message.

Schwarzenegger and Shriver jointly announced May 9 that they were splitting up after 25 years of marriage. Yet, Shriver moved out of the family's Brentwood mansion earlier in the year after Schwarzenegger acknowledged the child is his, the Los Angeles Times reported Tuesday.

"After leaving the governor's office I told my wife about this event, which occurred over a decade ago," Schwarzenegger told the Times on Monday in a statement that was later sent to The Associated Press. "I understand and deserve the feelings of anger and disappointment among my friends and family. There are no excuses and I take full responsibility for the hurt I have caused. I have apologized to Maria, my children and my family. I am truly sorry.

"I ask that the media respect my wife and children through this extremely difficult time," the statement concluded. "While I deserve your attention and criticism, my family does not."

Hours later, Shriver also released a statement: "This is a painful and heartbreaking time. As a mother, my concern is for the children. I ask for compassion, respect and privacy as my children and I try to rebuild our lives and heal. I will have no further comment."

In a Twitter posting Tuesday, Patrick Schwarzenegger, 17, said: "some days you feel like s---, some days you want to quit and just be normal for a bit, yet i love my family till death do us apart." He signed his tweet "Patrick Shriver."

Schwarzenegger's representatives did not comment further.

The Times did not publish the former staffer's name or that of her child but said the woman worked for the family for 20 years and retired in January.

Schwarzenegger issued his statement to the Times late Monday, after the newspaper interviewed the former staffer. She had told the Times that another man ??? her husband at the time ??? was the child's father. When the Times later informed the woman of the governor's statement, she declined to comment further.

Schwarzenegger later released the statement to The Associated Press and other news organizations.

The child was born before Schwarzenegger began his seven-year stint in public office.

Shriver stood by her husband during his 2003 gubernatorial campaign after the Times reported accusations that he had a history of groping women. Schwarzenegger later said he "behaved badly sometimes."

In public comments after the couple announced their breakup, Schwarzenegger said last week that he and Shriver "both love each other very much."

"We are very fortunate that we have four extraordinary children and we're taking one day at a time," he said at a Los Angeles event marking Israeli independence. Their children range in age from 13 to 21.

Since his term as California governor ended in early January, Schwarzenegger, 63, has hopscotched around the world, his wife nowhere in sight. While the "Terminator" star appeared confident about the future since exiting politics, cutting movie deals and fashioning himself as a global spokesman for green energy, Shriver, known for her confidence, seemed unsettled.

Shriver, 55, maintained her own identity when her husband entered politics, though she gave up her job at NBC. Their union was often tested in Sacramento, where the former action star contended with a rough seven years of legislative gridlock, a budget crisis and lingering questions about his fidelity.

The estranged couple's initial separation statement referred to "a time of great personal and professional transition for each of us" but gave no hint of what caused the split.

Shriver had also mentioned "transitions" in a Facebook posting earlier this year but gave no details. At the time it seemed most likely to be a reference to the end of her role as California's first lady. Schwarzenegger had left office in January after seven years as California's governor. Shriver never moved to Sacramento during that time, but she used her position to run a popular yearly women's conference that drew high-profile attendees.

Shriver, daughter of Sargent and Eunice Kennedy Shriver, met the former Mr. Universe in 1977 at the Robert F. Kennedy Pro-Celebrity Tennis Tournament in Forest Hills, N.Y.

They married on April 26, 1986, in a white clapboard church in Hyannis, Mass., with many members of the Kennedy clan and celebrities present and a crowd of fans cheering outside. At the time she was an anchor on the "CBS Morning News" and he was filming a movie.

In addition to Patrick, they have three other children, Katherine, 21, Christina, 19, and Christopher, 13. 

Shriver: It's a 'painful and heartbreaking time' - Yahoo! News


----------



## OfficerFarva (May 17, 2011)

That woman just struck gold!


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

Maria is pretty gracious about all of this. 

Xanax?


----------



## IronAddict (May 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Maria is pretty gracious about all of this.
> 
> Xanax?




The Governator, my ass...

More like the Spermdonator!


----------



## 240PLUS (May 17, 2011)

SFW said:


> Maria is pretty gracious about all of this.
> 
> Xanax?



Allamony.


----------



## smooth915 (May 17, 2011)

This does not surprise me....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 17, 2011)

Why would you want to be named Shriver instead of Schwartznegger.
Bad idea kid.


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> That woman just struck gold!



She's half Kennedy, she's American "Royalty", she doesn't understand the concept of more money, it's just always there when she needs it...


----------



## Gregzs (May 17, 2011)

maniclion said:


> She's half Kennedy, she's American "Royalty", she doesn't understand the concept of more money, it's just always there when she needs it...


 
I think Officer Farva means the former maid. The Kennedy and Shriver families are far from poor.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> Allamony.



You misspelled that.

It should have been "ALL DA MONEY!" lol 






LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA - Former Governor of California Arnold Schwarzenegger  and his wife Maria Shriver have announced they have split after 25  years of marriage.  The couple met in 1977 at a charity event and  married in 1986.  FILE PHOTO: Arnold  Schwarzenegger and his wife Maria Shriver reflect during a moment  of silence  for  those who were killed in the terrorist attacks on  September 11, 2001 at a ceremony, Museum of Tolerance, Simon Wiesenthal  Center, Los Angeles, California, September 11, 2003. Photograph: Bruce Murphy, BWP Media.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

These ladies both have annoying voices especially the blonde, but, hey. 

Ffwd to 2:00 for the Schwarzenegger news.





YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2011)

star in another version of the "Terminator"? Awesome!


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^ They could bring "Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles" to the big screen. Wrap up the loose ends and have Arnold in there as a cameo.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Crono1000 (May 17, 2011)

I love Arnold, but I would have been the terminator of that relationship years ago.I would jingle all the way to the divorce lawyer the second I heard those true lies;I'd have a total recall of that prenup by the sixth day.He's just a predator, not the last action hero in the world, and I've been around the world in 80 days.In fact, by the end of days, he's just one of many of the expendebles...

kindergarten cop.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^^^^ LMAO! Nice. And speaking of "Kindergarten Cop," this seems very appropriate...






YouTube Video


















YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (May 17, 2011)

I really feel bad for Maria.  Must be awful to find out something like this after all those years of marriage.  I just imagined how I would feel facing that kind of betrayal.  I hope  she takes him to the cleaners.


----------



## Curt James (May 17, 2011)

^ She had to know he was a dog from the very beginning, though she was basically a kid when they met (just 22 years old to Arnold's 30).

Love is blind, right? But I do feel sorry for her, too. How could he keep that from her? Arnold is an alpha male and a pragmatist, though, so perhaps he never even considered sharing that info with her until now.


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2011)

Gregzs said:


> I think Officer Farva means the former maid. The Kennedy and Shriver families are far from poor.


Oh must have to be silent for over 10 years...


----------



## maniclion (May 17, 2011)

George Takei cracks me up...


Twitter
@GeorgeTakei
*Schwarzenegger confesses to fathering baby with house staff member, but explains that child is destined to bring down SkyNet in 2031.*


----------



## 240PLUS (May 18, 2011)

Curt James said:


> You misspelled that.
> 
> It should have been "ALL DA MONEY!" lol
> 
> ...



She looks horrible in that pic. I feel bad for her.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 18, 2011)

Should have named the kid "Kuato."


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2011)

Mildred Baena is Arnold Schwarzenegger's alleged mistress and baby mama - Pop2it - Zap2it

View attachment 32381


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2011)

holy...

He sure does like em fugly 

Nah im sure she was alright 10 yrs ago.


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2011)

SFW said:


> holy...
> 
> He sure does like em fugly
> 
> Nah im sure she was alright 10 yrs ago.



IDK, she's pretty !

Maybe Arnold drinks heavily at times, and that's not made public. Cause he sure does pick some doosies!


----------



## LAM (May 18, 2011)

I have lost all respect for Arnold at this point.  I have placed him in the permanent douche-bag for life category right next to Mel Gibson...


----------



## gamma (May 18, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> Mildred Baena is Arnold Schwarzenegger's alleged mistress and baby mama - Pop2it - Zap2it
> 
> View attachment 32381


 
 Damn Arnold.... WTF was you thinking ....There is an unsaid rule  among men. Not that I would but if your gonna cheat atleast make it a upgrade ......


----------



## Curt James (May 18, 2011)

Son of Mildred Patricia Baena and Arnold Schwarzenegger

_Haturz._

Arnold rules now and evermore!

Maria and Arnold are both Catholic and I do believe there's something in the bible that goes like this...

But when they continued asking him, he lifted up himself, and said unto  them, He that is without sin among you, let him first cast a stone at  her.
—John 8:7


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2011)

gamma said:


> Damn Arnold.... WTF was you thinking ....There is an unsaid rule among men. Not that I would but if your gonna cheat atleast make it a upgrade ......


 
We're looking at what's not covered by clothing. Maybe he _did_.


----------



## bentoverrows (May 19, 2011)

Arnold just did a Bill Clinton 

Tough guys are the ones who always stand for their bros.


----------



## trifecta (May 19, 2011)

There's no way that's an upgrade no matter what's under her clothes.


----------



## SFW (May 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Son of Mildred Patricia Baena and Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> _Haturz._
> 
> ...


 
Last time i checked, adultery was a sin as well. 

The maid is nothing but a whore. 










Arnold is still God though....


----------



## SuperLift (May 19, 2011)

haha


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Son of Mildred Patricia Baena and Arnold Schwarzenegger




Yup! That's baby Arnie, alright.


----------



## Curt James (May 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Last time i checked, adultery was a sin as well.
> 
> *The maid is nothing but a whore.*



In that verse, fwiw, I thought Jesus was defending a woman against an angry mob accusing her of _whooooooorishness_.



IronAddict said:


> Yup! That's baby Arnie, alright.



 Certainly favors him.


----------



## mich29 (May 19, 2011)

at these this proves steroid use doesn't affect your test and etc.

but seriously this is very sad.I've lost alot of respect for arnold over the years and this just makes it worse


----------



## Lordsks (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Lordsks (May 19, 2011)




----------



## broke1naz (May 19, 2011)

what the hell is he thinking?


----------



## swammy0420 (May 20, 2011)

That boy looks just like him!!

C ahhnold now she's takin some that terminator cheddar!!

Clinton best pres. We ever had left office with a surplus who cares if he wanna get his knob bobbed one

Time


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Son of Mildred Patricia Baena and Arnold Schwarzenegger
> 
> _Haturz._
> 
> ...



Um sorry but i have to say, Maria Shriver..... NOT a rocket scientist. He looks JUST like his dad.


----------



## SFW (May 21, 2011)

Curt James said:


> In that verse, fwiw, I thought Jesus was defending a woman against an angry mob accusing her of _whooooooorishness_.
> 
> 
> .


 

Rumor has it he also fornicated with that whore and his descendants are making wine somewhere in france.

I guess even Jesus loved him some hewas!


----------



## jessblanco (May 26, 2011)

trifecta said:


> There's no way that's an upgrade no matter what's under her clothes.


----------



## cflores22290 (May 27, 2011)

the lady he had a baby with is a fukin DOG...wtf was he thinking man...


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 3, 2011)

*Brigitte Nielsen Admits to Fling with Arnold Schwarzenegger*

*By Audrey Morrison*
Fri, 03 Jun 2011 20:14:49 GMT





During an interview to promote her new book “You Only Get One Life,” Flavor Flav’s ex, Brigitte Nielsen, told The Daily Mail about her instant attraction to” costar Arnold Schwarzenegger on the “Red Sonja" movie set and fessed up to having an affair with him despite his relationship with Maria Shriver. In 1985, when the fling reportedly took place, Arnold and Maria were not yet married, only dating.
“How serious it was with her, I don’t know,” said Nielsen. “He never spoke about her — and the way he was living his life with me, I felt I was the only one. Then I realized about him and Maria and, wow, I felt cheated. Maybe I wouldn’t have got into it if he said ‘I’m going to marry Maria and this is dead serious,’ but he didn’t, and our affair carried on.”
Nielsen claims that while she was very interested in Schwarzenegger they both knew what they had wouldn’t continue after the movie wrapped, so they were determined to make the best of the time they had together.
“There were no restrictions, no promises, nothing, and it was a great time in my life,” she recalled.
When his 13-year-old love child is brought up during the interview and the possibility that he fathered additional children is hinted at, Brigitte’s reacts with equal parts shocked and sadness.
“There’s more? It breaks my heart because he and Maria have four kids and you don’t just have a baby with someone else,” she said. “I’m surprised Arnold thought he could get away with it and I feel bad for Maria.”
The 47-year-old Danish model-turned-actress talks openly about the other men in her life too, including ex-husband Sylvester Stallone. It’s tough to tell how he compares to Arnold because she gushed about both of them—calling Stallone “delicious” and Schwarzenegger “sexiest.”

Brigitte Nielsen Admits to Fling with Arnold Schwarzenegger | Popcast Blog | Comcast.net


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2011)

^ She's a vulture. Using this or _manufacturing _this info as a way to pimp her book.


----------



## Chubby (Jun 5, 2011)

Why put Arnold under the microscope? Arnold did what most men do all the time. If women are able to make babies, then they will behave worse than men.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 2, 2012)

YouTube Video










Old video but interesting details and infoz.


----------



## unclem (Feb 2, 2012)

arnold takes weights from prisners and is against pot now. i always hated that mother fucker. can we say to much tren, lol.


----------



## unclem (Feb 2, 2012)

Lordsks said:


>


 
 your avatar you look great from the back , nice shoulders brother, keep up the great work.

^^^^


----------



## BP2000 (Feb 2, 2012)

cflores22290 said:


> the lady he had a baby with is a fukin DOG...wtf was he thinking man...


 

Well, it's late at night, Arnold is outside on the deck puffing on a cuban.  He looks down at his cigar then looks up at the guest house.  He see's a siloutte in the window.  It's the maid changing...  He is in the mood... not just for a foreign smoke but also some foreign puteetang.  In his haste he grabs some viagra and heads for the hills.  Except he forgot da rubber.  ohhhhh he forgot da rubber!!


----------



## pklaswugjjwm (Feb 9, 2012)

LOL,LOVE Arnold.


----------



## Sheer (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## GEZA (Feb 19, 2012)

funny.


----------

